# Permanent residency



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I just picked up that as a permanent resident one does not need to renew it. I applied and was accepted this year and the only differences on my DNI are the 10 year renewal date and the word permanent under my classification as Familiar Ciudadano de la Union. What am I missing here?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> I just picked up that as a permanent resident one does not need to renew it. I applied and was accepted this year and the only differences on my DNI are the 10 year renewal date and the word permanent under my classification as Familiar Ciudadano de la Union. What am I missing here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your right to residency is dependent upon you being family of an EU citizen. 

If that were to change, you'd lose it. 

I'm sure you don't actually have a DNI... only Spanish national have those - do you mean NIE?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Your right to residency is dependent upon you being family of an EU citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, NIE but I applied for Permanent residency this year and got it. Something it’s screwed up here. The paper I received said to just present it at the local policía. I was informed that with permanent residency, like I was granted, they can’t get rid of me except for criminal reasons and if my wife dies first, I can stay. The only reason I got it was that. I thought it strange that it had the word Permanent under the classification. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Non-EU citizens with permanent residency (holding a TIE card) DO have to renew. It's once every ten years.

You will have to demonstrate that you continue meeting the criteria for being resident.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

kalohi said:


> Non-EU citizens with permanent residency (holding a TIE card) DO have to renew. It's once every ten years.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to demonstrate that you continue meeting the criteria for being resident.




Yeah I just read every ten years with no restrictions, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> Yeah, NIE but I applied for Permanent residency this year and got it. Something it’s screwed up here. The paper I received said to just present it at the local policía. I was informed that with permanent residency, like I was granted, they can’t get rid of me except for criminal reasons and if my wife dies first, I can stay. The only reason I got it was that. I thought it strange that it had the word Permanent under the classification.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


local police? - I think you mean National police


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> local police? - I think you mean National police




No, I mean the local police office


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> No, I mean the local police office
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But the Policia Local don't deal with residency. 

The Policia Nacional do.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> But the Policia Local don't deal with residency.
> 
> 
> 
> The Policia Nacional do.




What is the difference? When I applied for Permanent residency, I went through the Centro para Extranjeros first and they sent me a certificate that I had to take to the local police.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Elyles said:


> I just picked up that as a permanent resident one does not need to renew it. I applied and was accepted this year and the only differences on my DNI are the 10 year renewal date and the word permanent under my classification as Familiar Ciudadano de la Union. What am I missing here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello Elyes

You have asked your questions but do not seem fully convinced with some of the answers given. Perhaps it would be advisable that you visit Oficina de Extranjeros and ask all your questions there. This is where you will receive the most reliable and up to date information, far better than a forum opinion or even a so called immigration specialist. When you do find out perhaps post it here for the benefit of others.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> What is the difference? When I applied for Permanent residency, I went through the Centro para Extranjeros first and they sent me a certificate that I had to take to the local police.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Extranjería is run by the Policia Nacional.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> The Extranjería is run by the Policia Nacional.




Great. I was concerned that I might have done the process wrong. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I just read that I should have been sent a green residency card when I attained permanent residency. All I was issued was my DNI card for ten years with the word Permanent inscribed below the status of Familiar Ciudadano. I assume the latter suffices?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The green card is what us EU citizens get.

Your TIE (Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero) with its photo is far more useful to you.


DNI is only for Spanish nationals.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> The green card is what us EU citizens get.
> 
> Your TIE (Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero) with its photo is far more useful to you.
> 
> ...




I keep getting told that but it never sunk in on the DNI. I guess it is because I am always asked for the DNI and the ID number is what I give


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Eyles

The only 'local police' that deal with residence status are the Policía Nacional, local to where you live. 

The Policía Local are town hall employee enforcing town hall regulations.


----------

